
What does flagged video mean? - Pechevski
I just uploaded a video and not long after, it got flagged. It has a fallged in brackets at the beginning of my video
What does that mean?
It&#x27;s about a Chicago Hosital refusing to give or sell 2 masks to a Chicago Limo company to pick up a client from O&#x27;Hare. 
I am asking you this becuase the video and the news were rejected by all the Big Media.
======
mtmail
The website is seen as SEO content first and trusted news source second (or
third). Content marketing articles written for SEO keyword stuffing, e.g.
[https://www.chiefchicagolimo.com/blog/](https://www.chiefchicagolimo.com/blog/)
When a brand new hackernews account posts this it's usually spam. Lock
services, hairdressers, plumbing service directories get submitted by new
accounts almost daily.

In my opinion, and I didn't flag it, it's not hackernews material.

------
greenyoda
The "[flagged]" designation indicates that one or more HN users flagged the
article as being inappropriate for this site (e.g., spam or off-topic). If an
article accumulates enough flags, it gets automatically removed (hence
"[dead]").

Please review the HN Guidelines and FAQ (see links at the bottom of the page)
to find out what content is appropriate for this site. The article of yours
that got flagged looks like a thinly disguised ad for a limo service and
contains hardly any interesting information.

